
Google was overwhelmingly against Trump, now it's trying to win him over - mbgaxyz
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/17/google-was-against-trump-now-its-trying-to-win-him-over.html
======
jgalt212
AT&T, through Bell Labs, tried to be indispensable to the US Govt throughout
the Cold War so that it would allow its monopoly to continue to exist. Google
is following the same game plan. The problem with this game plan is that by
Google seeming too cozy with USG it makes it harder for it to operate in
foreign markets. AT&T did not have this problem as foreign markets during the
Cold War were much smaller and more closed.

